# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > от дуэта д.Евочки >  NEW "На репите... или Flashback"-  застольное развлечение для выпускного 2018 от дуэта Д.ЕВОЧКИ

## Львовна

*...Повторить неповторимые мгновения, весело понастольЖИровать, устроить флешбэк( ну МОДНО же!) И,  буквально за ...надцать минут пробежаться  по самым ярким фрагментам школьной (и не только) жизни, поможет вам застольное развлечение -* 


* "НА РЕПИТЕ или Flashback"* *- от дуэта Д.ЕВОЧКИ*





_О структуре: Это застольное развлечение для родителей и выпускников. С активацией всего зала.


ПЛЮСЫ: ОПРОБОВАНО! Работает!! Реквизита НЕТ!!!!



Продолжительность: Примерно 10-15 минут



В КОМПЛЕКТ ВХОДИТ: Музыкальное оформление, подробный текстовый файл. 


СТОИМОСТЬ: 1500


карта виза сбербанк: 4276 2800 1134 2133 


С уважением, Елена Ефременко (Львовна)
Татьяна Норская (Татьянка)

_
Скайп Львовна: lvovich1411

почта: lvovich_@mail.ru

----------

